# How can the average person hedge against rising petrol prices?



## Spanning Tree (22 May 2008)

Suppose you wanted to stabilize the amount you pay on petrol. Would it be sufficient to buy gold ETFs or BHP shares on the ASX or would you have to do something more complex like buy oil futures?


----------



## nioka (22 May 2008)

Spanning Tree said:


> Suppose you wanted to stabilize the amount you pay on petrol. Would it be sufficient to buy gold ETFs or BHP shares on the ASX or would you have to do something more complex like buy oil futures?




 Invest in coal seam gas shares. The best hedge against inflation that I know. Work out how much you need for fuel for the next 2 years at todays prices. Invest that amount in oil and gas stocks and draw down monthly for your fuel for the next ?????? so many years. Capital gains and dividends SHOULD pay the way. I'm not always right so DYOR. ( I'm not always wrong either)

PS Forget gold unless it is the black variety.


----------



## doctorj (22 May 2008)

Go long bicycle manufacturers


----------



## Temjin (22 May 2008)

There are Oil / Natural Gas ETFs out there.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 May 2008)

doctorj said:


> Go long bicycle manufacturers





I like it! Even better just go buy a bike :


----------



## doctorj (22 May 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> I like it! Even better just go buy a bike :



Turns out I wasn't too far off...

http://www.reuters.com/article/inDepthNews/idUSTP14144120080514


----------



## Timmy (22 May 2008)

If only these profiteering b'stards were required to show bid and offer prices we could sort 'em out quick smart.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 May 2008)

Spanning Tree said:


> Suppose you wanted to stabilize the amount you pay on petrol. Would it be sufficient to buy gold ETFs or BHP shares on the ASX or would you have to do something more complex like buy oil futures?




Invest $2000 and convert your car to LPG,....


----------



## wayneL (29 May 2008)

*Stay at home and trade oil. 

*Live in a small compact city - We can get everywhere by walking or bike.

We haven't filled up the car for over a month.


----------



## 2BAD4U (29 May 2008)

Put prices up to $2.00/L + so more people think twice about using a car. Fuel in Australia is still cheap. If you don't like it drive a 3 cylinder Suzuki.

FWIW, I drive a V8 and use BP ultimate which is 10 - 15c more expensive. That's my choice and I don't complain.


----------

